# Surprise Bird At The Duck Pond Today ..



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Saw this gorgeous one just sitting on the sidewalk that runs around the
duck pond. Looked kind of out of it, was reluctant to try and "escape"
me .. when it did, it could barely fly .. easily caught though it put those
razor sharp talons to work on my hand and was hoping to get a nip
with that sharp beak too!

http://www.rims.net/2007Jul20

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

That IS a beautiful bird, Terry!!

Please let us know what happens!

Shi


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Yes, in deed, he is stunning. 
I hope he gets along OK. 

_"caught it easily and got well taloned for my efforts" _
*OUCH!!* Be sure to put some neosporin on your wounds.  

Cindy


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks for looking Shi and Cindy. I think this youngster had just "run out of gas". S/he is thin, and being young probably not the greatest hunter yet. Assuming this is a Kite, they eat rodents and bugs .. probably plenty of bugs at the duck pond, but I've never seen a rodent there. At first I was wondering why it wasn't going after any of the birds there .. there were little ducklings right in front of it as well as sparrows, pigeons, grackles, and starlings. Once I got home and looked up the species, I see that it is not a bird eater .. good news for the birds at the park.

I went and got some frozen pinkies and have offered a couple of thawed ones .. I really am not good at dealing with birds that need to eat other birds or mice/rats .. it took me ages to be able to feed mealworms ..

Terry


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

What are frozen pinkies? Loved the pictures. Hope this little one makes it. Maybe you can feed it hamburger (the good organic kind).


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

flitsnowzoom said:


> What are frozen pinkies? Loved the pictures. Hope this little one makes it. Maybe you can feed it hamburger (the good organic kind).


Pinkies are newborn mice or rats .. My local Petco carries them in a frozen state which I can deal with .. no way on live ones for me. 

Terry


----------



## flitsnowzoom (Mar 20, 2007)

ewwwww . Learn something new every day.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Thanks for helping this cutie out, Terry. It is awfully hard to feed any animal to another animal, especially for people like us....even when we know it's what they need to survive. I always hate that decision (which is why I don't have any snakes lol). Keep up the great work.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Pretty bird.......looks scared, poor baby.......but, poor baby mice.....ick.....


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Terry,

Oh, that is one beautiful bird, and definitely a member of the birds of prey family.

Doreen also keeps a supply of frozen entrees for the hawks she rehabs, I am glad I don't have to babysit them.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Pretty bird. Hope he will be alright.

Reti


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Lovely bird Terry. Has he been willing to eat for you? I know what you mean about feeding the raptors. Hope your rehabber friend can take him soon. Sorry you got taloned. Ouch! 

Margarret


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Lovely bird Terry. Your duck pond is full of surprises. Has he been willing to eat for you? I know what you mean about feeding the raptors. Hope your rehabber friend can take him soon. Sorry you got taloned. Ouch! 

Margarret


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Hi Terry...hope your new one is doing well!!

If anyone may be able to offer any advice, should you need it, I bet NAB could...

BEST TO ALL

With Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Wow, what a surprise! So glad that you were the one who found this bird. Hope you heal quickly and your new find recovers quickly!


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

Terry you are quite lucky really you find some of the most beautiful birds. I hope everything works out well for him. He/she is very pretty. Good Luck 

Cindy


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I delivered the young Kite to my rehabber friend this morning. She thought the bird had just a touch of canker showing and treated that with Spartrix. It also had a TON of mites and is a bit thin. It didn't eat for me but my rehabber friend has "force" fed it a couple of times today. The bird is expected to be OK and good to go in a week to ten days.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

naturegirl said:


> Terry you are quite lucky really you find some of the most beautiful birds. Cindy


Truly, there are days when I don't feel so lucky in this regard  But, I'm always happy if/when I've been able to assist a needy bird or animal.

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*Great News, Terry!!

Thanks So Much For Letting Us Know! I've Been Hoping For The Best!!

Hugs And Scritches To The Little Guy!

Shi*


----------

